
强烈推荐自己用的 GitHub Star 分组工具,开源的 - devspaper
https://www.v2ex.com/t/269481
======
gus_massa
Autotranslation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.v2ex.com%2Ft%2F269481)

This is an English speaking forum, so most post in other languages are ignored
or flagged, unless they are original, very good and there is no equivalent in
English.

I think that this is on-topic, but there are similar tool, and it looks more
like a post by the author than a press coverage. My recommendation is to
translate this into English and post the translation.

